# Is she or isn't she? *warning, graphic photos*



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Well, I have no idea, one thing I need to keep an eye on is the stringy discharge I just noticed, in case she has vaginitis! I haven't got my diary to hand, but if she is she's just over half way, my thoughts are she isn't, but we'll see!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Oooooo I voted yes  and I hope it is yes  

when will a scan date be? will it be soon?

I dunno how you cope with the waiting lol


They need to develop a doggy pregnancy test


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Hmm, looking at those, especially photo 3, she doesn't look that preggers. The picture on FB looks more like she has a little belly.
Her nipples seem to be bigger than before. 
And I was not prepared for the picture of her lady bits!! :yikes:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> Oooooo I voted yes  and I hope it is yes
> 
> when will a scan date be? will it be soon?
> 
> ...


I'm chuckling away, nearly spat my wine out, you do know voting *yes* won't make her preggers don't you 

If she's looking pregnant I will book her in for a scan but if she isn't, then I won't, you need to live in Africa for a while to develop the sort of Manyana attitude.



terencesmum said:


> Hmm, looking at those, especially photo 3, she doesn't look that preggers. The picture on FB looks more like she has a little belly.
> Her nipples seem to be bigger than before.
> And I was not prepared for the picture of her lady bits!! :yikes:


She's still a pretty fit and muscular bitch, even if she does have a slight *sag* from the Winter plumage, so when she's stretched out, it's a difficult call. But yes, her nipples are enlarged slightly, and with the swollen vulva and slight discharge, I reallyl do need to be careful in case there's a phantom on the horizon, if she isn't preggers that is.....


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I'm chuckling away, nearly spat my wine out, you do know voting *yes* won't make her preggers don't you
> 
> :


Humph :angry:
Lots of yes votes mean baby dogs on the way :thumbup:

:yesnod:

well a girl can dream cant she :lol:


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Well, let's hope no phantom. 

I've been staring at the pictures for ages now (you knew I would do that, wouldn't you) and it seems to change from picture to picture. One shot she looks normal, the next she looks up the duff.


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

Do maiden bitches not sometimes look pretty "normal" until the very end of the pregnancy anyway? So it might be hard to tell just from looking at this stage .


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I haven't a clue, that said her nipples do look bigger and her lady bits are still swollen.....I think you need to have her scanned and put us all out of our misery!!!!


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> I haven't a clue, that said her nipples do look bigger and her lady bits are still swollen.....I think you need to have her scanned and put us all out of our misery!!!!


What an excellent idea!!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

So, if I had her scanned now and they said no puppies would that make you lot happy?


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

How far would she be on now if she was pregnant?

She could be - I have to say - a couple of the photos are a big "graphic"

Lets see her standing up if you can - that will give us a better idea.

Hope was very fit having her litter - and TBH - it was only after about 5 weeks that she really started broadening and looking a bit "tubby" - I still had her in the showring at that point - her last show was BH weekend in August and the pups were born 25th September - so up to that point she clearly wasn't looking fat or I wouldn't have been taking her to shows. Once Hope got to week 7/8/9 weeks - she wasn't overly happy. 

Similarly, her mother - although we only showed her occasionally for a day out - we stopped showing her totally at around 4 weeks - but she was much less tucked up than her daughter (and double her age on her first litter - I know Tau is older again, but Hally already had large boobies bless her - she's rock solid in every another element of her body - her boobs are not quite as bad as some I've seen - but they do suggest she's had more than her fair share of litters (which of course she hasn't - she's had two).

Hope OTOH was back in her pre-pregnancy state and back in the ring by 12 weeks - a time when her mother was still feeding the babies we had there.

PS - you had a very definite slip mating if I remember on the first visit - and for that reason, I think scanning should be done in case she only has one or two in there - do you know of any sheep scanners in your area?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

swarthy said:


> How far would she be on now if she was pregnant?
> 
> She could be - I have to say - a couple of the photos are a big "graphic"
> 
> ...


Oh if I'm in any doubt I will book her in, she's half way through, or there abouts, as I said (I think) so three weeks or just over that. She is incredibly muscular, much more so than Indie, her neck and shoulders in particular are so much more powerful. I'm not sure how much bearing that *may* have on how much she might give away, but I will most definitely keep a close eye on her, and I have confidence with the new vets that they actually know a bit about canine reproduction, thankfully. But yes, thank you for the reminders/warnings, definitely worth bearing these things in mind, and who knows how many may be lurking and reading that might never post to ask?


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> So, if I had her scanned now and they said no puppies would that make you lot happy?


YES!!! You should put us out of our misery!
And what if there's only one in there!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

terencesmum said:


> YES!!! You should put us out of our misery!
> And what if there's only one in there!


Sorry hen, I'll scan if I think I need to for Tau's sake, and that's the only reason really I'll do it. Other than that, I will treat her as if she is pregnant. And if there's only one, it's less than ideal, but I've put her/them in that situation, so I'll deal with it 

So you will just have to be patient and wait 

xx


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

terencesmum said:


> YES!!! You should put us out of our misery!
> And what if there's only one in there!


This is one of the biggest issues - I've known experienced people be caught out on this.

She could well be pregnant - she has clearly lost hair around her teats - I had to look once or twice to decide - I still have to say I am not overly keen on the "bits photos" (just my opinion).

What I would REALLY like to see if you can (it's often very difficult to make objective assessments about your own dogs when you live with them) - is some standing pictures of her before and some standing pictures of her now -at this stage it could tell us more than looking at her belly - her belly will tell us a bit more in a week or two.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> So, if I had her scanned now and they said no puppies would that make you lot happy?


Not happy but at least we'd KNOW where as now well we are all sat at the edge of our seats waiting for your next update! Its the not knowing......its killing me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Sorry hen, I'll scan if I think I need to for Tau's sake, and that's the only reason really I'll do it. Other than that, I will treat her as if she is pregnant. And if there's only one, it's less than ideal, but I've put her/them in that situation, so I'll deal with it
> 
> So you will just have to be patient and wait
> 
> xx


Naughty, naughty. Your embroidered towel is going straight back into the present drawer.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

swarthy said:


> This is one of the biggest issues - I've known experienced people be caught out on this.
> 
> She could well be pregnant - she has clearly lost hair around her teats - I had to look once or twice to decide - I still have to say I am not overly keen on the "bits photos" (just my opinion).
> 
> What I would REALLY like to see if you can (it's often very difficult to make objective assessments about your own dogs when you live with them) - is some standing pictures of her before and some standing pictures of her now -at this stage it could tell us more than looking at her belly - her belly will tell us a bit more in a week or two.


Thing is though, she's not as *neat* as she has been previously, from the side, having moved from being kennelled to being housed, she did carry a little bit more and I'm not sure if I posted pics from the side it would give any real clue as to whether she's really in whelp or not, I'll dig out some old pics from the side for reference because I do think this is going to be an interesting discussion.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

This was Tau at approx 18 months of age carrying absolutely no excess weight what so ever










A fairly recent picture of her as an adult dog in the frost/snow...


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

That second picture is before her mating, though, isn't it?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

terencesmum said:


> That second picture is before her mating, though, isn't it?


Yes, and she lost weight after that photo, as I wanted to have her that bit fitter in case she did have a litter.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Was that before or after she was mated?

Cant you just get her standing in the living room and take a picture?

You''ve even got me wondering now (see what happens when I have no help to mate my own dogs )

Put these poor people out of their misery


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

swarthy said:


> Was that before or after she was mated?
> 
> Cant you just get her standing in the living room and take a picture?
> 
> ...


That was before Swarthy, she's a big powerful muscular bitch, more so than Indie, and I don't think that will help at all with guess work. I will try and get a photo of her side on, it won't help atm, but we'll see, she's a madam, but then I'm used to that with my girls!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Several life lines later, if I were a cat, I'd be dead! Chuffin interweb forum, however, here she is pics from tonight!


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

She looks like a piglet in those. One with cargo.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Honestly?

I would say she is quite likely "with child" (or children


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

terencesmum said:


> She looks like a piglet in those. One with cargo.


I'm not so sure Hen, she doesn't look like she's carrying to me....


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

swarthy said:


> Honestly?
> 
> I would say she is quite likely "with child" (or children


 :yesnod: :laugh:


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I'm not so sure Hen, she doesn't look like she's carrying to me....


But you see her every day and probably haven't noticed any gradual changes.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

swarthy said:


> Honestly?
> 
> I would say she is quite likely "with child" (or children


I'd go for 100% possible, but then I would anyway, so we'll see how it goes!! But I will try and keep folks up to date and informed!!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

terencesmum said:


> But you see her every day and probably haven't noticed any gradual changes.


I'd love her to be, but honest to God, don't get your hopes up that far, lets just wait and see eh?


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I'd go for 100% possible, but then I would anyway, so we'll see how it goes!! But I will try and keep folks up to date and informed!!


You know, after the really crappy week I've had so far, this has actually made me feel better. 
And knowing I'll get Flatcoat cuddles on Sunday helps, too.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I'm not so sure Hen, she doesn't look like she's carrying to me....


It is difficult not knowing the dog - but look at the third photo.

She has a "slight sag" and bigger teats than I am guessing she had before - you would be unlikely to see the teats at all from a maiden bitch unless she's had a good few phantoms unless she was "in pup".

Her top teat has very clearly lost it's hair (there was a general indication when looking at her belly - but not as clear as that)


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

swarthy said:


> It is difficult not knowing the dog - but look at the third photo.
> 
> She has a "slight sag" and bigger teats than I am guessing she had before - you would be unlikely to see the teats at all from a maiden bitch unless she's had a good few phantoms unless she was "in pup".
> 
> Her top teat has very clearly lost it's hair (there was a general indication when looking at her belly - but not as clear as that)


She's lost hair around her nipples for sure but I am not willing to put that down to anything until I know for sure, at least in her case we know there's a good chance and what to expect 

I've had such a lot of [email protected] happen over the last few years if this litter comes off then it's really meant to be, and I will keep folk informed.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I willl post updates to this to try and see where she is, even if where she is means no pups. 

Huge thankyou to anyone contributing, keep the fingers crossed still


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

Oooh!! How exciting! Keeping all fingers and paws crossed here! Ive no idea so am no help but good luck!!


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I had a GSD bitch mated many years ago. I wasn`t at the mating and my OH was a bit reticent about the procedure. I didn`t know if she had conceived so asked a breeder. He duly looked, felt, beamed and told me she had some good big pupps in there. The nipples swelled and leaked, the belly grew, she started nesting...
then her tum started to go down and her teats returned to normal. It was a phantom. 
I`d get a scan if you really want confirmation.


----------



## jo5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi, I have voted yes, mainly due to her Vulva and discharge if I am honest, I also agree that in pic 3 she looks to have a little belly? Going by your other thread she would be about 36 days today, I know you are quite happy to wait and see but I think you are underestimating how waiting and wondering will make you go slowly insane Believe me you will be constantly looking at her belly, watching her behaviour, even dreaming whether she is or she isn't. My bitch is having a phantom at the moment, to cut a very long story short she was taken for scanning at 32 days only to find the scanner was faulty, went away around 40 days absolutely convinced she had gained inches around her ribs and lost hair around her enlareged nips and mammaries, clear vaseline type discharge etc etc, I was sooo excited. When the vet rang to have her scanned I was very doubtful again , lost inches still had her tuck up, Vet said unsure tried to scan but she became very distressed and a little aggresive whenever he went near her belly (never usually aggressive she is such a softy really out of character which is really why i said enough) , scan abandoned, told to keep an eye but not to 'expect' any pups. She seems to lose and gain weight on a daily basis, is totally different to her last phantom and even though she would be due in 5 days so I would know, I am still driving myself mad, can you tell
I really would get her scanned 
Ooooh and I have everything crossed for you cos if anyone deserves the pitter patter of tiny paws then its you


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Yes she would be on day 36 today, your maths is better than mine, although in my defence I had drunk a few glasses of pinot grigio by the time I posted some of the responses last night! Her vulva is still pretty swollen for her being *out* of season, and for all those wondering *if* I will get her scanned, yes I most certainly will if she carries on the way she's going, to confirm one way or the other. I am pretty laid back about things so it's not driving me up the wall wondering, I will however, be over the moon if she is preggers  

I'll get in touch with the vets a little later to ask about whether they scan, or if they can recommend one locally, and I will be making it clear how I want her scanning if they do. So you may well all be put out of your misery within the next week 

Edited to add she's booked in for next Tuesday at 2pm, and they do scan stood up!


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Yes she would be on day 36 today, your maths is better than mine, although in my defence I had drunk a few glasses of pinot grigio by the time I posted some of the responses last night! Her vulva is still pretty swollen for her being *out* of season, and for all those wondering *if* I will get her scanned, yes I most certainly will if she carries on the way she's going, to confirm one way or the other. I am pretty laid back about things so it's not driving me up the wall wondering, I will however, be over the moon if she is preggers
> 
> I'll get in touch with the vets a little later to ask about whether they scan, or if they can recommend one locally, and I will be making it clear how I want her scanning if they do. So you may well all be put out of your misery within the next week
> 
> Edited to add she's booked in for next Tuesday at 2pm, and they do scan stood up!


You realise from Tuesday 2pm onwards, I won't be getting any work done, don't you!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Well has she widened up in the rib area?My bitch is 7 weeks preggers and i got to day 34 and emailed the lady with the stud dog.The question was do you think my bitch is pregnant?Well she had two bigger nipples and was looking slightly saggy and while she is awake she has been staying away from the other dogs,her reply was to feel her tummy gently and feel for a W.Well i couldn't feel a W and was none the wiser but two hours later she suddenly blew out at the sides.Now her teats are really saggy and she's digging for England.


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

Ive seen the photo that you put on dog chat of the 3 girls and think on that picture Tau looks like she has a *little* tummy! So a tentative/hopeful yes from me. :thumbsup:

it could just be the way shes sitting though!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I will say that my bitch also seems to be permanantly damp in the vulval area and i have heard many good litters have come from a slip mating.Many good wishes sent your way.I know how much it means to you.


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Good luck with the scan
Are scans a risky thing to or not, I have no idea?


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

ooohhh just read this whole thread - i have my fingers and toes crossed for you and tau!!


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Everyone who saw Ember was convinced she was preggers! she even changed shape. but no, was just an award winning phantom.


Hope for good news on Tuesday :thumbsup:


----------



## chaka (Feb 19, 2012)

If she is fit and muscled she could well have pups tucked up high. A friends very fit bitch was scanned with at least 4 at 28 days, at nearly 7 weeks she was so slim owner was convinced she had reabsorbed or was carrying just one big pup and had her re scanned. Still 4 there but tucked up out of sight, so they can hide them very well.
Is there someone local to you who is very experienced at scanning dogs, or failing that a sheep scanner, ime it is not a stressful procedure for the bitch at all. Mine have always been done standing up and don't seem to notice it is happening. Good luck, will be looking forward to the results.


----------



## Quiddelbach (Dec 5, 2011)

I am going to say yes, something about the change of hair direction on flank and around tears looks very familiar to me


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for all the good wishes, I suppose one way or the other we'll know in a few days time whether she's got little piglets a cooking in there or not! And then what fun to see what colours we get, given she carries yellow, so we could get a rainbow litter! But that's a step ahead of where we are right now.



kat&molly said:


> Good luck with the scan
> Are scans a risky thing to or not, I have no idea?


They can be, bitches don't always carry a litter full term, and if they are put through an *ordeal* they don't like, they can abort/reabsorb, so you need to use a good scanning service that doesn't muck them about too much. Tau's a real softie, so I'm happier they're doing it standing, I don't think she'd like to be rolled around and poked and prodded for any length of time, unless it's me giving her a fuss, and then she'd do it for hours


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Any vet show told me how my bitch was being scanned wouldn't get near her - I call the shots when scanning 

Good luck


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Ember loved being scanned :lol: she was wagging her tail all the time


----------



## jo5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Glad you have booked her in sending positive puppy vibes your way, its going to be a long weekend


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Three things! 

1 - her teats are looking more swollen, pinker and ever so slightly warm, so *something* is happening with them.
2 - she LOVES her food, she always has but now she REALLY LOVES her food
3 - she took herself off half way through a fuss and tummy rub earlier from her Mum, and THAT is unheard of, she never misses out on attention from me, so something has changed, whether it's just hormones we will see!


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Three things!
> 
> 1 - her teats are looking more swollen, pinker and ever so slightly warm, so *something* is happening with them.
> 2 - she LOVES her food, she always has but now she REALLY LOVES her food
> 3 - she took herself off half way through a fuss and tummy rub earlier from her Mum, and THAT is unheard of, she never misses out on attention from me, so something has changed, whether it's just hormones we will see!


Oh, you'll have to tell me all about it on Sunday!!! :laugh:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Tau and Indie side by side on the kitchen floor, bear in mind, Indie is that much larger, but she isn't as muscular and *built* as Tau.....










That'll keep everyone guessing I'm sure, lol!


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

I'd say in that pic, Tau's tum definitely looks saggy!


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

i haven't got a clue if she's pregnant but i hope she is just because we get to see puppy pictures. good luck, my fingers are crossed for you. hope the scan goes ok


----------



## flyballcrazy (Oct 6, 2010)

Just wanted to say, your dogs are beautiful and good luck, what ever the out come. :thumbsup:


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Good luck with the scan. I hope she takes it in her stride and she is cooking piglets


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Another slight change today, she grumbled at Rhuna when she came up to her as normal, Tau quite often rolls on her back to encourage Rhuna to play, but she just wasn't having that today. Might mean something, may be absolutelyl nowt, but we'll see!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I think we can safely say she is! Well done to the 21 who guessed right, your prize is to look at puppy pics just the same as anyone else who did or didn't vote


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I think we can safely say she is! Well done to the 21 who guessed right, your prize is to look at puppy pics just the same as anyone else who did or didn't vote


How many did the scan show ?! I know it is not always accurate but did it indicate a big or small litter?


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Set_Nights said:


> How many did the scan show ?! I know it is not always accurate but did it indicate a big or small litter?


There were two definite outlines, and it looked like there were a couple more tucked up under the ribs, but they did only spend a couple of mins looking and weren't willing to guesstimate.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I've just caught up, congratulations  

Wishing her a smooth and safe delivery of pups :biggrin:


----------

